# Mon cher Xavier



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

Il y a quelques jours, alèm m'a laissé un message qui commençait par ces mots : « Mon cher Xavier ». Le message avait été rédigé au moyen d'une plume très fine, à l'encre noire, sur un papier de qualité provenant d'un carnet de croquis. C'était la première fois que je voyais l'écriture de Rémi et cette occasion me troubla. Je réalisai que si je connais le visage de la plupart de ceux que je croise ici, qu'ils me soient chers ou non, que si, pour plusieurs, j'en connais la voix (1) ou la démarche, ceux dont j'ai eu l'occasion de déchiffrer l'écriture se comptent en revanche sur les doigts d'une seule main (2).
Je ne suis pas friand de graphologie. En vous proposant ce sujet, mon objectif n'est pas d'analyser la personnalité de tel ou telle au moyen d'un examen scrupuleux de ses pleins et de ses déliés (3). Mon ambition se limite à l'établissement d'une galerie des écritures macgéennes. Simplement parce que, comme l'écrivait macelene dans le dernier billet publié sur son blog : « les vraies lettres écrites sur du papier avec un stylo [] ça fait un bien fou. »

*Comme pour la galerie des autoportraits dont ce sujet s'inspire, j'établis un série de règles (parfaitement arbitraires) que je vous serai reconnaissant de bien vouloir suivre.*

Les images postées ne devront pas dépasser *640 pixels* (en hauteur ou en largeur). Cette limite est valable pour tous et dans tous les cas.
Leur poids ne dépassera pas les *100 kilo-octets*.
Les images violant la charte feront l'objet des mêmes procédures que les messages (signalement, avertissements, etc.)
Les posteurs sont invités à signaler tout manquement à ces consignes auprès des modérateurs du Bar *et non dans le fil lui-même*.
Les commentaires sont les bienvenus tant qu'ils ne blessent pas les personnes.

Vous êtes libres de vos écrits dans les limites indiquées ci-dessus. Faites preuve d'imagination (ou non), mais ne perdez pas de vue le principe de base qui est de montrer votre écriture sans la noyer dans une mise en scène alambiquée. Bien entendu, chacun peut poster autant d'exemplaires de son écriture qu'il le souhaite, à concurrence d'un seul par message.

Au plaisir de vous lire. 

(1) Le sujet « Le répondeur » avait été ouvert dans ce but.
(2) Non, ce n'est pas faute d'avoir l'autre occupée à de basses besognes 
(3) J'en serais incapable, mais si cela amuse quelqu'un, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

.





.​


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Mars 2007)

J'aime vraiment l'id&#233;e en fait, je sais pas pourquoi, l'&#233;criture, j'ai l'impression que &#231;a en dit bien plus parfois que des photos de nous-m&#234;me. La mienne, par exemple, ce soir, est tr&#232;s d&#233;sordonn&#233;e, &#231;a en dit pas mal sur l'&#233;tat de la pi&#232;ce dans laquelle je me trouve, l&#224;, en ce moment...


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

J'aurais pû "broder", mais je suis plus à l'aise dans ce registre d'expression...


----------



## mado (25 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## La mouette (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## da capo (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas de scanner mais je trouve vraiment l'id&#233;e de ce fil g&#233;nial 

C'est sympa de voir les vrai &#233;criture des gens


----------



## da capo (25 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai pas de scanner mais je trouve vraiment l'idée de ce fil génial



une webcam photobooth et c'est réglé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> une webcam photobooth et c'est réglé


Ça marche aussi avec un appareil photo numérique ou un téléphone portable muni d'un capteur 
Bref, pas d'excuses.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça marche aussi avec un appareil photo numérique ou un téléphone portable muni d'un capteur
> Bref, pas d'excuses.


J'ai un PowerBook docn pas de webcam, et mon portable c'est un T630 alors la quelit&#233; des photo...

Mais ce soir je serais chez mon p&#232;re et il y a un scanner l&#224; bas


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mais ce soir je serais chez mon père et il y a un scanner là bas



j'aime les gens qui se donnent de la peine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## macaronique (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## r0m1 (25 Mars 2007)

edit: je reviens avec moins gros ...

re-edit: voili voilou


----------



## fredintosh (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Sonny c'est moi !!! Foiré aaaahhhh !!!!


----------



## maousse (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Mars 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sonny c'est moi !!! Foiré aaaahhhh !!!!



Ouais ; mais en même temps, je suis plus vieux que toi, donc je suis con depuis plus longtemps


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2007)




----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2007)

Non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2007)

.




.​


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Mars 2007)

Voici ma contribution à ce fil fort sympa....


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Mars 2007)

Finalement j'ai chopp&#233; un APN (pour le scanner fallait passer par un ordi sous XP :casse:...)







J'aime pas mon &#233;criture :rose:

Ah oui et "&#233;critent" je sais que &#231;a existe pas mais je l'ai laiss&#233; tellement &#231;a m'a fait rire d'avoir &#233;crit &#231;a  (puis doit y avoir d'autres fautes...)


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2007)

Mon cher bobby,

voici un petit portrait de toi, réalisé selon la contrainte oulipienne de l'abécédaire inversé (la première lettre de chaque mot suit l'ordre de l'alphabet à l'envers).

Ton ami,

Rezba.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mars 2007)

Rezba lancera-t-il un fil de jeu de lettres ?


----------



## da capo (27 Mars 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Rezba lancera-t-il un fil de jeu de lettres ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## p4bl0 (27 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


>


merde ! je suis démasqué :mouais:


Sérieusement quand ça passe à la télé et que je me trouve devant par hasard (genre coupure internet) en générale c'est le truc le moins con à l'heure ou ça passe en tout cas  Donc il m'est arrivé de voir le jeu deux ou trois fois...

Si je me rappelle bien c'est une de ces émissions où l'humour des présentateurs est tellement bon qu'on zappe vite pour se rendre compte que la télé c'est mieux éteint. Pas mon PowerBook


----------



## joanes (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## macaronique (27 Mars 2007)




----------



## rezba (28 Mars 2007)

Depuis le temps que tu as ce newton, il aurait pu apprendre &#224; reconnaitre ce que tu &#233;cris.


----------



## joanes (28 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Mars 2007)

Hophophop


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)




----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2007)

​


----------



## poildep (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## La mouette (31 Mars 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

.




.​P.S. : Merci à toutes et à tous pour vos lettres. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Merci à toi avant tout, *Grand Initiateur de la Pulpe Neuronale Qui se Remue !
> :love: :love: :love:


Vous êtes tous mes Orangina® et je vous aime ainsi. :love:

P.S. : Austin Powers Un jour j'aurai sa peau !


----------



## tbr (31 Mars 2007)

Sympa cette idée.


----------



## Picouto (31 Mars 2007)

:love: Elle m'a épousé après ça :love:​


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> :love: Elle m'a &#233;pous&#233; apr&#232;s &#231;a :love:






Moi elle est partie apr&#232;s &#231;a ...:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## mado (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Avril 2007)




----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


>


Toi t'as utilis&#233; Paint 

C'est p&#226;s bien :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Avril 2007)

Nan. Graphic converter


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan. Graphic converter


Mais alors pourquoi t'as pas fait un smiley plus joli ?? Dans GC on peut...

L&#224; on dirait que ton seul outil &#233;tait la gomme de Paint...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Mais alors pourquoi t'as pas fait un smiley plus joli ?? Dans GC on peut...
> 
> Là on dirait que ton seul outil était la gomme de Paint...


Soyez mignons tous les deux, OK ?  Ou alors, juste avec de l'encre et du papier


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Soyez mignons tous les deux, OK ?  Ou alors, juste avec de l'encre et du papier


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2007)

La version numérique (_rOlivier Marker_) dans Illustrator et la version manuscrite scannée


----------



## Lila (2 Avril 2007)

.....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> http://perso.orange.fr/roberto.vendez/images/MPXavier.jpg​


Un mauvais pressentiment ? Un merveilleux présage ? Un millefeuille praliné ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Avril 2007)

Tu es totalement hors-sujet, c'est une honte.
Je viens de signaler ton message à un modérateur, comme il se doit.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Edit : est-il utile de pr&#233;ciser que cet &#233;crit n'entre pas dans la cat&#233;gorie des "lettres &#224; notre cher Xavier" ?
> &#199;a n'est d'ailleurs pas une lettre, mais un brouillon de notes. Du coup, est-ce que je suis hors-sujet ? Je n'ai pas tout &#224; fait compris si nous ne devions poster que des lettres &#224; Xavier ? Ou toutes sortes d'autres &#233;crits ?&#8230;


C'est une tr&#232;s bonne question &#201;lisabeth et la r&#233;ponse est celle-ci : non, le but n'est pas de m'&#233;crire des lettres. Le but est simplement de donner un ou plusieurs exemples de votre &#233;criture, quels qu'ils soient. Donc tu es parfaitement dans le sujet. 

P.S. pour bobby : Tu peux railler, mais je ne me sentirais pas oblig&#233; de pr&#233;ciser des choses pareilles si elles allaient de soi. Particuli&#232;rement pour les anciens.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)




----------



## Dark Templar (3 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Chang (4 Avril 2007)

Ma liste de courses du jour


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_Mon cher Xavier,

tu connais d&#233;j&#224; mon &#233;criture&#8230; je n'ai pas os&#233; poster ici d&#232;s mon retour mais je me suis souvenu d'un jeu r&#233;alis&#233; pendant ces vacances que tu introduisis avec tant de bonheur. Je peux te faire part de la photo suivante. Tu noteras que mon &#233;criture change un peu selon le support employ&#233;. Je te serais longtemps reconnaissant de m'avoir pr&#234;t&#233; la chambre phogu&#232;ne pour cette &#233;tape dans ta si jolie r&#233;gion. Je t'aime. Embrasse tes parents et dis-leur que "&#231;a va". Bien &#224; toi, ton d&#233;vou&#233;.

R.







ps en forme de conseil : &#233;vitez l'encre de chine, c'est super sur le papier mais &#231;a p&#233;n&#232;tre trop dans l'&#233;piderme&#8230; 
_


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2007)

_ah oui, pour ceux qui ont un minimum de culture photographique, j'aime effectivement Bernard Faucon&#8230; 
_


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais acheté un bouquin de sténographie selon Aimé Paris. Je me souviens de la tête de la vendeuse: "mais on vous fait encore apprendre ça à l'école???"
Non, je voulais apprendre toute seule, je pensais pouvoir prendre plus vite des notes en cours. Résultat, j'ai jamais vraiment appris Mais le bouquin trainant sur mon bureau, je m'y suis remise, juste pour écrire un petit mot (doux). C'est pas très joli, mais le contenu est des plus beaux! 

:rose: 




Si y a quelqu'un qui connaît la sténographie, il peut me dire s'il arrive à déchiffrer? 

:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Si y a quelqu'un qui connaît la sténographie, il peut me dire s'il arrive à déchiffrer?
> 
> :rose:



Heuuuuuu... Un Shadock qui vient de chier sur une mine?...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2007)

par la chine ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Heuuuuuu... Un Shadock qui vient de chier sur une mine?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

... je suis malade et que j'ai que &#231;a &#224; foutre, pardon, faire (Vous allez finir par croire que j'aime &#231;a, si je corrige pas)




voil&#224;, je sais pas si &#231;a remonte le niveau, c'est un de mes r&#233;sum&#233; du syst&#232;me nerveux&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Evidemment, m&#234;me &#224; la main, il faut aussi de tout. Quoique&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> par la chine ?


 
Je choisirais bien l'échine plutôt.. de la faute de Rémi ça !!
Allez, je trouve le cobaye et je m'essaie à un plagiat de Pillow book..


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4225982 a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, même à la main, il faut aussi de tout. Quoique :mouais:


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Pierrou (4 Avril 2007)

Hop, j'ai fouill&#233; tout mon destroyer interstellaire pour trouver un crayon et du papier  ( c'est beau le role-play &#224; outrance  Autiste.com  )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

_Maintenant, tu sais quand m'appeler. _​


----------



## Picouto (4 Avril 2007)

Tu vas nous l'&#233;puiser... Il ne peut plus soutenir un tel rythme depuis belle lurette !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Tu vas nous l'épuiser... Il ne peut plus soutenir un tel rythme depuis belle lurette !



Je lui demande pas de m'appeler tout les jours non plus.


----------



## da capo (4 Avril 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Je lui demande pas de m'appeler tout les jours non plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> url


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Au Bar, les suppositoires sont de rigueur  (Remember ?)

Docteur Miss, vous n'êtes qu'une raclure.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Docteur Miss, vous n'&#234;tes qu'une raclure.



Moi aussi je t'embrasse.


  

PS: tu me dois 23 &#8364;


----------



## Bassman (5 Avril 2007)

Cher Xavier,
j'aurais besoin de ton num&#233;ro de s&#233;curit&#233; sociale pour pouvoir aller chercher les "m&#233;dicaments" prescrit par ton m&#233;decin traitant.

Je vois avec lui pour la prescription de Viagra pour Amok.

Ton bassou.


----------



## Lila (5 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227413 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois avec lui pour la prescription de Viagra pour Amok.



....ah non c'est trop fort ça pour lui !!!!! :hosto: 
...depuis on a remplacé par un placebo.....

...des Tic Tac menthe fraîche......
...PS : de toutes façons il ne voit plus la difference sans ses lunettes (qu'on a planqué) tant au niveau des pillules que deeeeee....)

 ....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2007)

jp, t'es démasqué... tu n'es pas praticien mais seulement malade... un grand malade...

la preuve : ici


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Mon Cher Xavier,

Sur cette "page arrach&#233;e" de mon petit carnet de notes, tu as les deux exemples de mon "&#233;criture".
Bien &#224; toi,
J.


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4227413 a dit:
			
		

> Cher Xavier,
> j'aurais besoin de ton numéro de sécurité sociale pour pouvoir aller chercher les "médicaments" prescrit par ton médecin traitant.
> 
> Je vois avec lui pour la prescription de Viagra pour Amok.
> ...




Non, pour Amok, c'est du Viazak©


----------



## Bilbo (13 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: tu me dois 23 



Tiens, les anesthésistes ne font pas de dépassement ?



À+


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2007)

Très bonne idée que ce thread, décidément! 

(PS : Ce que je dis dans le message manuscrit est vrai, évidemment.  ) 












​


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e que ce thread, d&#233;cid&#233;ment!
> 
> (PS : Ce que je dis dans le message manuscrit est vrai, &#233;videmment.  )
> 
> ...


La classe ton &#233;criture ))



Mais est ce que tu arrives &#224; &#233;crire comme &#231;a et vite ?


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> La classe ton écriture ))
> 
> 
> 
> Mais est ce que tu arrives à écrire comme ça et vite ?



En fait, vite ou non, je n'arrive pas à écrire autrement. 
Et je ne suis pas extrêmement rapide, non... :rateau:


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2007)

Les dessinateurs de b&#233;d&#233;, m&#234;me quand &#231;a &#233;crit, &#231;a dessine. 
:love:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> &#199;a manquait un peu, eut &#233;gard aux talents multiples de notre h&#244;te... :love::love::love: ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love:

J'adore la vid&#233;o, surtout les d&#233;tail genre le flingue &#224; c&#244;t&#233; et tout


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

Roro la d&#233 a dit:


> 9mm, c'est minuscule, quand on y pense !



Le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant, si t'as peur d'&#234;tre un peu juste, il doit me rester quelque part un Remington cal .44. Tu gagnerais d&#233;j&#224; 2 mm ! En plus, c'est un revolver, pas de risque d'enrayement !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2007)

Je sais qu'on est au Bar et pas dans Portfolio, mais tout de m&#234;me&#8230; Trois exemples d'&#233;critures sur treize messages ? 

P.S. : Roberto, j'appr&#233;cie. J'appr&#233;cie surtout quand c'est sign&#233; Vincent.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

...





...​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> On comprend cher Xavier que tu ais vers&#233; quelques larmes d'&#233;motions en recevant cette belle carte :love: , mais du coup c'est pas-tout-bien lisib'.
> :rose:
> :love:


Je vous la livre telle que je l'ai re&#231;ue, par la gr&#226;ce d'un jour pluvieux et d'une bo&#238;te aux lettres vieillissante.

EDIT. &#8212; Tu noteras que, pour la Poste, je suis un peu comme le P&#232;re No&#235;l : &#171; Xavier, Orthez &#187; et &#231;a arrive tout de m&#234;me.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> EDIT. &#8212; Tu noteras que, pour la Poste, je suis un peu comme le P&#232;re No&#235;l : &#171; Xavier, Orthez &#187; et &#231;a arrive tout de m&#234;me.



Le plus impressionnant, c'est qu'ils aient trouv&#233; un Orthez dans les alpes de Haute Provence, et qu'en plus, il y ait aussi un Xavier Moulia qui y habite ! :rateau:

Saloperie de climat qui se d&#233;traque


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> La carte mouillée...



Je ne savais pas que ta boîte aux lettres était percée, sinon j'aurai pris la précaution de la mettre sous pli fermée... 







Du coup j'ai  réécrit ton mot dans mon carnet de mots avec un tout petit stylo bille, ce que je fais jamais... j'adore gommer...  il y sera pour jusqu'à la fin...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Avril 2007)

le temps de trouver un stylo, ce qui ne va pas &#234;tre simple tant j'ai oubli&#233; comment &#231;a marche, et je me lance...


----------



## rezba (16 Avril 2007)




----------



## macelene (19 Avril 2007)

Dans mon carnet moleskine,  loin de Van Gogh, Chatwin, Hemingway, Matisse and Céline


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)




----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Craquounette (27 Avril 2007)




----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2007)

Concernant les liens, des menottes, ca te va ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

​


----------



## Grug (28 Avril 2007)




----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2007)




----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (8 Mai 2007)




----------



## macelene (10 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2007)




----------



## mado (6 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2007)




----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2007)

Trouver les mots et ressusciter.

Si seulement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2007)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2007)

Encore une histoire qui va se finir en tete a queue.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juillet 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Encore une histoire qui va se finir en tete a queue.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Juillet 2007)

_j'ai pas fait exprès! :rose: _​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

..




..​
_Avec par ordre d'apparition &#224; l'&#233;crit_ : teo, Khyu, Melounette, maiwen (et monsieur), mado, lumai.

@ mel : Moi aussi !

Merci &#224; tous.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

teo prend quand même 'achement de place.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> teo prend quand même 'achement de place.


Il tient une grande place, en effet. Et contrairement aux apparences, tu n'es pas en reste.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il tient une grande place, en effet. Et contrairement aux apparences, tu n'es pas en reste.



Méeuuuuuuuuuuuuh... :rose: 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2007)

_





et voil&#224;, comme &#231;a tu sais sur quoi je peins actuellement&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4363545 a dit:
			
		

> et voilà, comme ça tu sais sur quoi je peins actuellement


_Pas de points de réputation_, tout ça Le cur y est et c'est bien l'essentiel.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Ta carte postale est un fake. Melounette qui écrit "je suis vierge", c'est affreusement pas crédible !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ta carte postale est un fake. Melounette qui écrit "je suis vierge", c'est affreusement pas crédible !


Pas plus que toi photographiant des dominicains pour l'_Osservatore Romano_, je te l'accorde.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pas plus que toi photographiant des dominicains pour l'_Osservatore Romano_, je te l'accorde.



Hormis le support, si !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Hormis le support, si !


C'est pour le calendrier Pirelli sans doute&#8230; Ils se reconvertissent dans le dominicain en sueur ?


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2007)

Tu auras la preuve pixélisée, mon chou !


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Août 2007)




----------



## Sindanárië (15 Août 2007)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

..





..




..​


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Août 2007)

​enfin si... :rose: ​


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## julrou 15 (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2008)

Il ne faut pas oublier le petit dernier !


----------



## Madeline (10 Novembre 2008)

À noter que Michel Garneau s'écrit comme ceci et non comme cela «Garnaux»


----------



## meskh (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## CBi (10 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2008)

courrier manuscrit







courrier tapuscrit​


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## callinat (7 Juin 2009)

Cette idée de post est géniale !! Voici ce que je réalise en calligraphie et enluminure !


----------



## Nephou (7 Juin 2009)

callinat a dit:


> Cette idée de post est géniale !! Voici ce que je réalise en calligraphie et enluminure !


Bien, si tu trouves cette idée de fil géniale, tu auras sans doute lu le premier message jusqu&#8217;au bout et ainsi compris qu&#8217;il s&#8217;agit ici d&#8217;écrire à  un membre du forum à la main avant de numériser cet écrit et de le publier.
Pas de partager au monde la fierté de la qualité de son écriture.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2009)

callinat a dit:


> Cette idée de post est géniale !! Voici ce que je réalise en calligraphie et enluminure !



Il faut qu'on te présente une dénommée Mamyblue...
Vous allez vous entendre à merveille...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2009)

Il paraît qu'on remonte les bons sujets.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il paraît qu'on remonte les bons sujets.


Les naufrages tragiques marquent pourtant plus l'esprit


----------

